# Surgery Scar looks good !



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Just back from my follow up visit with my surgeon. He was very impressed with how it looked 9 days post - op and me too! He said in a few weeks it shouldn't even be noticeable. He said to keep doing the neck exercises and put vitamin E lotion on the scar a couple of times a day. He released me saying that sometimes there can be fluid build up around the scar anfd i that happened to come back and he would drain it. While I was checking out he came back up to me and ask if they could take a picture of my neck/scar to use for their website, etc.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Show off! 

It took me nearly a year to be able to say "my scar looks good!" But it was worth the wait.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Mine looks good too. It didn't for a long time, good thing it really didn't bother me. Good things come those that wait?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Good things come those that wait?


Something like that.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Good things come those that wait?


Sometimes the positive attitude is all we have!


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

Octavia not braggin...just sayin:tongue0013:

My daughter and Son in law brought over some cupcakes last night and she saw my scar and was very impressed too!

Webster - you are right about the positive attitude...

Joplin - 

I am just so impressed with how the whole thing went and how I'm feeling right now. I know I may have some rough times ahead while I'm adjusting to my medication but I am ready to handle whatever comes my way. I've also warned my hubby just to go with whatever mood may come my way:evilgrin0029:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

polly said:


> I am just so impressed with how the whole thing went and how I'm feeling right now. I know I may have some rough times ahead while I'm adjusting to my medication but I am ready to handle whatever comes my way. I've also warned my hubby just to go with whatever mood may come my way:evilgrin0029:


Hee-hee, yeah, I was most nervous about the surgery. I figured I could handle the rest. My husband wasn't concerned about the surgery, but he was battening down the proverbial hatches for the hormonal shifts that were to come. He'll tell you now that he is fully prepared for me to go through menopause. :tongue0013:


----------

